# Creeping charlie



## Moss_835 (Feb 1, 2002)

Mike
I would use the Trimec as stated in earlier posts ( also as stated read the directions carefully ) and in MHO I would treat your whole lawn instead of just spot treating cause Trimec will take care of other weeds also. Those seeds spread quickly and do not all germinate at the same time . 
Good Luck and don't give up ....


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

I am going to be spraying a lawn with creeping charlie with speedzone. Most of the sprays that are effective on creeping charlie are the type that you want to use below 80 degrees or you could burn the lawn. Repeat treatment in about 14 days may be nessesary.


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

I hate this stuff, I have no idea how to get rid of it!!!

My problem is its in a section of my front yard which I don't really want to kill everything around it....


----------

